# Biceps Tenolysis



## tbauknight (Apr 2, 2012)

An anterior arthroscopic portal was created. A probe was inserted to confirm the biceps tear/anterior dislocation.  Using an arthroscopic shaver and basket forceps, an intra-articular biceps tenolysis was performed with arthroscopic rotator cuff repair and arthroscopic subacromial decompression. 

My doctor would like to code the biceps tenolysis with the 29822 or should i code it with the unlisted code? 

Thanks,
Tbauknight,CPC


----------



## sphillips79 (Apr 2, 2012)

29828?


----------



## JMeggett (Apr 2, 2012)

tbauknight said:


> An anterior arthroscopic portal was created. A probe was inserted to confirm the biceps tear/anterior dislocation.  Using an arthroscopic shaver and basket forceps, an intra-articular biceps tenolysis was performed with arthroscopic rotator cuff repair and arthroscopic subacromial decompression.
> 
> My doctor would like to code the biceps tenolysis with the 29822 or should i code it with the unlisted code?
> 
> ...



29822 is appropriate.  For a biceps tenotomy, meaning "to cut" instead of "to release", it's basically the same thing and some people use the unlisted arthroscopy code and charge more than 29822, but it is most often considered "bundled" by insurance carriers and not paid.  But this can also be considered simple debridement, and 29822 does get paid ...so I would rather use that.  


Jenna


----------



## tbauknight (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, very appreicate. I believe that I will go with the 29822.


----------

